# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Stedelijk Ziekenhuis (Campus Aalst)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Stedelijk Ziekenhuis (Campus Aalst)
Merestraat 80
Aalst

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Stedelijk Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Stedelijk Ziekenhuis.*

----------

